# Best Hut near Vail?



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Eiseman would be a real bitch for a first hut trip. It's long and kind of brutal with the climb and all. Just when you get all worn out, you have the wall to climb and beyond. Maybe Shirne Mountain Inns would be better for your first trips. Only 600 feet elevation gain and less than 3 miles. I can get into that one on skis in about 45 minutes BUT others have taken as long as 3 hours to get there. Depends on your condition and abilities and for a first trip, I would think shorter would be better.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Eiseman is the best hut....period....in the 10th Mtn System. The terrain wihtin a mile (most out the front door) and hut are unparalled.

Like Geezer said....you need to be in shape though. If you guys are, then its an easy decision, staying in east vail.


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

I have only been to the Fowler/Hillard Hut so I can't say how it compares to Eiseman, but it was a great hut. It is a decent trip up but nothing difficult and totally worth it after you are there. 

FWIW


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Agree with Cecil....Fowler is definitely in my top 3...skiing is great there (and close to east vail)


----------

